# [San Diego CA] D&D Meetup



## mythusmage (Oct 16, 2006)

San Diego D&D Meetup

Just established. Come visit, sign up, and participate as you are inspired. We're planning on monthly meetings and other events. We'd also like to see you make use of San Diego D&D Meetup to plan games and get-togethers of your own. Think of it not just as a D&D Meetup, but your San Diego resource for D&D and other RPGS.

Your organizer,
Alan "Mythusmage" Kellogg


----------

